# 1 week notice Update - Your Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video Compilation



## Propmaster (Sep 18, 2004)

*Propmaster's DVD's*

Rumors of my passing the torch have been greatly exaggerated...I am again doing the DVD set have have already received video or pix from 50 haunters. The group spreading that rumor about the torch passing is also doing a DVD set and want to make it appear they are the "one true set". Even incorrectly claiming they are the "official" Howl2000 DVD.

Haunters may of course contribute to either or both sets. I will be again doing the Haunt X Awards DVD set and a set for Howl2000 and a number or local haunt groups.

Full info on my web site here:
http://halloweenpropmaster.com/2006_dvd_set.htm
How to submit:
http://halloweenpropmaster.com/how_to_submit.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Way to go Chris and Corey.
I think this is moving in the right direction.

I like the idea that the previous years will be available for download off the site at no cost.

Because of this move forward I will probably submit footage this yr.
I feel much better that my time, energy and my free Haunt are not being sold for someone else's profit.


----------



## p8balls (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments Jeff! I'm looking forward to seeing your haunt this year!! 

Not all the videos are on the server but they will be soon. I still have a lot of work to do with hauntvids.com, but the videos should be available by the time the 2006 Haunters Compilation is ready.

See ya,
Chris


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

FYI, Chris I and the others who have restored the direction of the Halloween-L video wanted to clear up some misconceptions.

We wont call it official any more, and thru a little research found we arent original either. 
WillyMammoth (R.I.P. - '03) concieved the idea in '97 on ....drum roll please
..................................................................
Halloween-L!

So it has been slightly renamed to reflect its origin and who its for. 
This is the "Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video Compilation".

 We wont even call it official, screw official, throw a burlap bag over officials head, hogtie official and beat official with a lead pipe.
 
Technically there is no "official" Howl video so we removed Howl from the name to avoid any confusion.  (well.... you can still anagram Howl if you really wanna)
 (a certain someone will dispute this, but, the group owner said there is no official anything hehe) 
 
Howl members have always and will always be welcome to participate in this video.

Everybody is welcome to submit to this video, its by you/us, for you/us.

Oh yeah, there has been gripes from the certain someone that the torch wasnt passed, in other words he didnt 'sanction' Chris taking the reigns of editor. 
I was being *POLITE* before. 
He left, Chris took over the position - good enough. 
I wont go into details here. 
(really really trying hard to continue to be polite)

This video:
1) The Haunters Choice Awards are picked from (cooooool)
2) It has no commercial affiliations, no sponsorships, no trade show promotionals crap. 
3) Its roots are from Halloween-L and Howl (not officially, remember) 
4) Will continue to be the video coming from halloween-l for the forseable future, made & supported with  VOLUNTEER help
5) Previous vids will be made available for download 
6) We dont own your videos and images, YOU do, we just compile them into a big movie album (take up a beef with that other video maker who sold you past videos at a profit for your residuals)
7) There will always be ONE Halloween-L version, not sublet, not opted on. This is the only video we will do.

Some folks ask 'why not put it on youtube?'
Simply, doing so is a nice way to give away your rights to your material, upload to youtube, donate it to the evil empire (google) to do as it pleases.
Why does that seem sooo familiar?

Plus if on youtube, downloads can take forever and you get stuck watching it in that crappy little viewer.
Screw that, buy the LOW COST set* and watch it in your living room, your bedroom, where ever! 
Woohoo, big ass haunt video you can actually see details on!

*We wont know what cost until all submissions are in. 
We are pricing media and cases. 
Postage is flat rate and will be in the final cost.
  
I hope this clears some things up, shuts some people up (yes I am an asshole, and no I dont seek help) and lets you see things are looking up.

If you have questions, regarding what to submit or how to submit parts, or video related details, ask Chris! - [email protected]

Hows whys, and whatfors, or FTP related - email me (look in the sig below)

So get those vids, pics and slideshows together!.
Submit it for the compilation & show everyone else what you did.
So we can stea...errrr, borrow your ideas for our haunts next year! 

www.HauntVids.com - for general and detailed information. 
_*Remember December 15 is the submission deadline GET BUSY!*_


 Regarding the MinionsWeb logo in my sig, MinionsWeb has no fiscal involvement in this.
My FTPs have been available to the public for years, and I have hosted a number of the past vids there since '04.
A location was need to electronically submit your files, so it seemed like a logical extension of the existing FTPs, so I volunteered my resources.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

*Update - Your Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video Compilation*

Your Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video Compilation.....by haunters, of haunters, for haunters!

------

There are only 15 days until the deadline to submit your haunts, http://www.hauntvids.com/submit.htm. We know you haven't heard that much from The Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere 2006 Video Compilation lately. Updates will be more frequent now that hauntvids.com is near complete and the FTP servers are up.

We would like to thank everybody who has submitted so far, we've been averaging about 2 entry's per day and have been getting confirmations from people saying that they'll have theirs on the 15th or just after.
If your going to be late with an entry contact Chris at [email protected] so he can plan accordingly.

You don't want to miss out! It doesn’t matter how short your video is, or how few pictures you have to submit. If you don't think you have enough, think again, we've had people submit as little as 10 pictures. Everything is welcome, and we all want to see what you have done, we are all haunt junkies!

If you can't put a compilation together yourself and/or don't know how to convert your media to digital or the correct format, don't let that hold you back. You should mail it to Chris at [email protected] and the HauntVids team will convert it for you!

All questions we have been receiving are being posted to the FAQ section of hauntvids.com, http://www.hauntvids.com/faq.htm.

Review the FAQ before sending questions, for new questions submitted, we will update the FAQ.

All past compilations and additional videos are/or will be available for download on the MinionsWeb ICFear server, http://www.minionsweb.com/vids.htm shortly. 

To find out who's haunt is on what year compilation, visit http://www.hauntvids.com/compilations.htm. Each years haunters have been listed for each video, and there are hyperlinks from the haunters name to their website if available. If you don't see a link to your site contact us and it will be added.

We'll have more exciting things to announce regarding hauntvids.com shortly, make sure to check back often. 
There are some exciting announcements coming from the Haunters Choice Awards folks too.

If you have any hauntvids questions you can contact us off list - [email protected]


Stay Tuned!!


The Hauntvids team
www.hauntvids.com


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Your Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video Compilation.....by haunters, of haunters, for haunters!

------

Folks it's update time!
We want to remind you there is one little week left to submit before the deadline!
If you need additional time it shouldn't be a problem, but you must send Chris an email at [email protected] .
As always, details how to submit are here - http://www.hauntvids.com/submit.htm .

Chris has been looking through the entry's while editing and says:
"I'm impressed at all the talented people out there, it makes me realize how much work I need to do to catch up."
He also said that the editing that everyone has been doing this year is great, it makes viewing much more enjoyable.
We want to thank you all for making such a tremendous effort to edit your submissions!

Media and supplies have been priced for the DVD's and we have ballpark costs.
Unless something extraordinary was missed, the pricing should not change.

Costs shown include full color label printed DVD, a paper sleeve, and S&H.
We don't have the cost with hard case & color cover option yet (SOON, we promise!).

Pricing is as follows:

1 Disc = $5
additional discs = $1 ea
for example if there are 8 DVD's in the set as it was last year the set will total $12.00 shipped.

Since it is still unknown how many disks this years compilation will be, we do not have the final cost yet.

As always, if you have questions, please check the FAQ page first - http://www.hauntvids.com/faq.htm .
If you cannot find answers there, please send questions to [email protected] and one of the HauntVids team will reply.

The HauntVids Team
www.hauntvids.com


----------

